
Introduction to Pandas and Vincent [video] - sshamte
https://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/pandas-vincent
======
petercooper
For anyone else who was similarly confused as to what this was even about
without watching the video: Pandas is a Python data analysis toolkit, and
Vincent is a Python library that makes it easy to build D3-based
visualizations from Python.

------
fintler
Just FYI, it looks like an interaction between SublimeVideo and HTTPS
Everywhere appears to prevent the video from playing -- unchecking
SublimeVideo in the HTTPS Everywhere options seems to fix the problem.

~~~
lahwf
I don't seem to have an issue.

~~~
fintler
Odd. I can uncheck/check the SublimeVideo option and reload the page and it
will either show the video as a static image or give me a play button. I'm on
Mac Chrome 29.0.1547.76. Maybe my corporate firewall is messing with it
somehow.

